

My Students Don't Know How to Have a Conversation - bernboo
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/04/my-students-dont-know-how-to-have-a-conversation/360993/
&quot;Students’ reliance on screens for communication is detracting—and distracting—from their engagement in real-time talk.&quot;
======
mileszim
So the author takes a group of 19-20 year olds and tasks them with a project
which: a) asks them to converse in forced manner with someone they do not
know, and then b) explicitly record themselves doing so. I don't know very
many people, of any age, that could pull off a natural conversation in these
conditions.

Then, instead of recognizing the flawed experiment, he decides to blame the
results on "newfangled technology" and the like.

This whole article just wreaks of a "kids these days" post with no substance.

